# Time for a New Computer ?????



## EllieBean (Dec 5, 2000)

Hello to All.....

I am getting ready to purchase a new Dell computer. I know many of you don't like Dell - but I have been using them for years and never had any problems.....

For the last 3 years I have been running a Latitude D600 on a dock - I use this computer for hours everyday -- and I am able to take it with me when I travel. It has gotten very, very slow and the 3 year warranty is up.... So while it is still working - it is starting to scare me a bit.

I'm thinking about going back to a PC and keep the Latitude for when I travel.

I get so confused when it is time to configure a new system - not always sure if I am getting the right stuff! I don't have lots of technical knowledge.

I configured a XPS 410 - 
Intel Core 2 E6420 Duo Processor(4MB L2 cache,2.13GHZ,1066FSB)
Operating System Genuine Windows Vista Ultimate 
Memory 2GB Dual Channel DDR2 SDRAM at 667MHz - 2 DIMMs 
Keyboard Dell USB Enhanced Multimedia Keyboard 
Monitor 19 inch SP1908FP Silver Flat Panel Monitor with TrueLife 
Video Card 256MB ATI Radeon X1300 Pro 
Hard Drive 320GB Serial ATA 3Gb/s Hard Drive (7200RPM) w/DataBurst Cache 
Media Reader 13 in 1 Media Card Reader 
Mouse Dell Premium Optical USB Mouse 
Modem 56K PCI Data Fax Modem 
16X CD/DVD burner (DVD+/-RW) w/double layer write capability 
Sound Cards Integrated Sound Blaster®Audigy HD Software Edition 
Dell AS501 10W Flat Panel Attached Spkrs for UltraSharp Flat Panels 
Optional Ports IEEE 1394 Adapter 

What do you think about this system? I use the computer for research, writing, website building - some graphics, as well as digital photos. I'm not a gamer - well every now and then I play Solitaire -  

Specific questions I have is - Should I start off with more memory? Is the sound and video cards descent? I don't need the best but I also don't want crappy.

This little extra intrigued me - ATI Theater 650 PRO Combo Analog/Digital TV Tuner with Remote Control - ATI Theater 650 PRO Combo Analog/Digital TV Tuner with Remote Control - Can I really record TV from the computer onto DVD and watch on TV? -- Oh I guess that is more stuff I need to learn!!

Any advice, knowledge you can bestow on me I would greatly appreciate! 

Ellie


----------



## kama64 (Apr 23, 2007)

That is a awesome system..built perfectly:up:


----------



## Jomama46 (Jun 20, 2006)

This is incredible. I am building a new comp and it almost matches your new Dell.
Here's mine:

Asus P5N-E with nVidia nForce 650SLI chipset $126.26
Intel Core2 Duo E6420, 2.13 G (1066Mhz FSB) 4MB L2cache $185.00
4 Gigs of DDR2 667 RAM $152.00
(2) Seagate 320GB 7200 RPM SATA2 drives 16M cache configured in RAID1$ 162.80
Antec Sonata II Mid tower w/ 450W PS and extra 90mm fan $91.95
ATI Radeon X1650 256MB PCI-E x16 Video card w/ DVI and TV out $79.90
Lite On LH 20A1S 20x SATA DVDRW $37.90
Windows Vista 32 bit Home premium OEM $109.90
Total before shipping about $960.00
I looked at Dells "scratch and Dent" site and an equivalent was way too much and the Dimentions were priced nicely but it would have cost too much to upgrade and still would have been a compromise.
My current P3-450 w/ w2K runs like a charm but wont handle the video/pix very well. So I'll use it a work for a CD server. I can load about 25 CD's of parts and service manuals on it, fast for that and much faster than a CD reader.
Congrats on your new Dell.


----------



## xico (Jun 29, 2002)

I started out wanting to know how the machine works. I see mechanics as black magicians who will trick you and send you the bill. So, luckily I found techguy, and I did a lot of exploring.

My daughter bought a Dell. The mobo cracked 3 times, but Dell replaced them each time.
In fact, she got 3 new computers from Dell, serially, because the mobos cracked and the system died.

I read an article about a techie who tried to replace a $30 part on a Dell. Because they are propriatory systems, he had to have Dell do the work, and it cost $600. Obviously he was unhappy. I view all the propriatory systems in the same light. I'd rather put a system together myself, so when something goes wrong I can replace it easily and cheaply. 

Most of the time I deal with TigerDirect.com because I've found them to be the best prices around . . . if you're not in a hurry. And they have videos and manuels to show you exactly what to do, and what not to do. It may be a little stressful in the beginning, but you'll wind up with a sense of accomplishment. Why pay someone else to do what you can do for yourself? 

I've been buying cheap mobos from TigerDirect. That may be a mistake. There's a PCChips mobo, socket 775, for $49. I got it with the Pentium 4 Celeron 3.2 Ghz for 85 bucks. It's very fast. But I'm not a gamer. I don't know how fast it would be for gaming.

Anyway, that's my 2 cents. 

but I would download ccleaner. It's free, and it'll clean up all the junk laying around. I'd run spybot and adaware, get Registry Mechanic and run it (I think it's $30) but it'll clean up your registry and then try to get Diskeeper Lite (it's free), it's a defragmenter, and run that, and your computer should move right along.


----------



## EllieBean (Dec 5, 2000)

Thanks for all the info and advice -- I did go with the Dell XPS -- Yes I am aware I probably paid more -- but -- Dell has always worked for me!  

xixo -- thanks for your suggestions on cleaning up my laptop -- I will be taking your advice and will use this machine for traveling! 

Thanks again to all!  

Ellie


----------

